# How does wing chun work?



## mididoctors (Aug 30, 2004)

Is there a stratergy to wing chun?

what is it?

are here basic rules on placing your body reletive to your opponent?

what sort of emotions will i face in a real fight?

Boris
London


----------



## ed-swckf (Aug 30, 2004)

hi boris

theres a book which is readily available in england called "why wing chun works" by alan gibson, so you can check that out, its not hugely comprehensive but its the first think your post made me think of.

There are strategys to wing chun, but it really can depend on a person, a violent situation is a fight before there is any physical exchange more often or not.  How you deal or want to deal with that is different for everyone, some people may choose flight over fight and there is nothing wrong with that, in some cases they may want or need to deal with an attack before flight is even possible.  When flight is not at all possible then the strategy is to win, to disrupt and control the opponent, to take away any advantage they had and continually stay one step ahead of the opponent at least.  

Wing chun will teach you how to control you and how to deal with constant variables as there is no certainty of how someone will attack so you learn about you and your abilitys and reactions instead of presuming how attacks will be, of course any decent teacher will understand this and in this sense any martial art can be very effective.

In facing an opponent well you want to be in the most benificial place for you and away from the opponents power line, don't stand like a lemon between their shoulders, wing chun relys heavily on its tight up close foot work, its seemingly simple but its immperitive to keep the opponent under your control.  The pschology of a violent interaction will bring forth different responces of emotions in everyone like i have said but a good teacher with give you the tools and skills and the confidence, not false bravado, to know what you will do and to make that decision quickly and confidently.  

The strategy of wing chun is self preservation and to eliminate and negative situation you come across in the best possible way for you.

If i can help in any other way then please feel free to ask.

ed


----------



## mididoctors (Aug 30, 2004)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> In facing an opponent well you want to be in the most benificial place for you and away from the opponents power line, don't stand like a lemon between their shoulders,



explain powerline?



			
				ed-swckf said:
			
		

> wing chun relys heavily on its tight up close foot work, its seemingly simple but its immperitive to keep the opponent under your control.



explain what you mean by close in footwork and how that can control your opponent?



			
				ed-swckf said:
			
		

> The pschology of a violent interaction will bring forth different responces of emotions in everyone like i have said but a good teacher with give you the tools and skills and the confidence, not false bravado, to know what you will do and to make that decision quickly and confidently.



how?

Boris
london


----------



## ed-swckf (Aug 30, 2004)

mididoctors said:
			
		

> explain powerline?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ok in a fight people will be tring to hit you, you do not want to be on the line they are hitting in so you move to avoid or take as little of the force as possible but you do this whilst advancing.



*in wing chun your work up close to the opponent, so you have to move around them in close quarters, this is aided by footwork in a few ways, you can cover of the opponents ability to kick and also use the sensitivity trained in chi gurk to disrupt and throw the opponent off balance by reading your opponents intentions and keeping ahead of the game.  also your opponent won't just sit there, they are going to redirect the power to where you now stand, sensitivity training will tell you if you can disrupt this or redirect it, it will also give way to how and where you should move to in order to keep the pressure on.

*are you asking how a teacher can teach you to make a decision quickly? if so, fight psychology will be broken down for you to understand and you learn how to deal with the freeze effect of certain adrenalin dumps. It comes down to being able to overide everything and remain calm in a sitiuation, you have 2 choices, fight or flight - regardless of which you choose because you have become familiar with the adrenalin dump and are familiar through scenario work of how you react in certain situations you learn to overide the freeze effect and can make your choice to run or fight confidently.


----------



## mididoctors (Aug 30, 2004)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> *ok in a fight people will be tring to hit you, you do not want to be on the line they are hitting in so you move to avoid or take as little of the force as possible but you do this whilst advancing.



you get out of the way?




> *in wing chun your work up close to the opponent, so you have to move around them in close quarters, this is aided by footwork in a few ways, you can cover of the opponents ability to kick and also use the sensitivity trained in chi gurk to disrupt and throw the opponent off balance by reading your opponents intentions and keeping ahead of the game.  also your opponent won't just sit there, they are going to redirect the power to where you now stand, sensitivity training will tell you if you can disrupt this or redirect it, it will also give way to how and where you should move to in order to keep the pressure on.



but how can you learn this ability to read intenions?




> *are you asking how a teacher can teach you to make a decision quickly? if so, fight psychology will be broken down for you to understand and you learn how to deal with the freeze effect of certain adrenalin dumps. It comes down to being able to overide everything and remain calm in a sitiuation, you have 2 choices, fight or flight - regardless of which you choose because you have become familiar with the adrenalin dump and are familiar through scenario work of how you react in certain situations you learn to overide the freeze effect and can make your choice to run or fight confidently.




 yes but what will i feel? what does this adrenilin dump feel like?

discribe this sensation? say as your instructor would


TIA

Boris
London


----------



## ed-swckf (Aug 31, 2004)

mididoctors said:
			
		

> you get out of the way?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes you get out of the way, why would you want to stand there and get hit?

you learn to read intentions through sensitivity.

you'd feel a mix of emotions, you'd be scared, angry, and if you freeze it will be due to not relaxing and the ability to make a descision.  There are different types of adrenalin dumps and its something you need to learn about yourself regardless of how i react to a situation.  The adrenalin dumps are covered quite well in a lot of martial art litriture but for further annalysis you should check out studys on the animal world as it can teach you a lot about it, once you understand about you and how you react to situations then you can pick up all the tell tale signals of yourself, and you can often apply this to your opponent, what you will feel now is immpossible for me to say but what i know you should aim to feel is more control and a more relaxed feel over yourself so you can preform your buisnees and get on with your life.  There are plenty of books dealing with all kinds angles of violent interaction, look into it.  Ok my turn for questions, please can you answer theese for me:

now can i ask you who you train under?
how long you have been training?
i understand you train in wing chun, have you trained in any other arts?  
if so give details?
why did you choose wing chun?


----------



## Phil Elmore (Aug 31, 2004)

Wing Chun is an infighting system that operates according to specific principles.  These are:

Guard the Center 
Face the Point of Contact 
Economy of Movement 
Touch Reflexes: Chi Sao 
Watch the Leading Elbow 
Use Linear Striking Action 
Avoid Fighting Force Against Force 
Train to Use Two Arms at the Same Time 
Uses Pressure Points to Make Striking Techniques More Effective


----------



## mididoctors (Aug 31, 2004)

Sharp Phil said:
			
		

> Face the Point of Contact



could you explain this concept

TIA

Boris
London


----------



## mididoctors (Aug 31, 2004)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> now can i ask you who you train under?



trained under?.. I paid this guy called Derek Jones to teach me what he knew.




> how long you have been training?



1987



> i understand you train in wing chun, have you trained in any other arts?
> if so give details?



karate 1984-87



> why did you choose wing chun?




was the man not the art... I guy called Steve Jones found him and introduced him to me... I think wing chun had that Bruce lee in the mirror but only when your mum is out appeal.. everybody was wing chun JKD escrima crazy back then.. its all grappling extreme fight fads now I see


Boris
london


----------



## ed-swckf (Aug 31, 2004)

mididoctors said:
			
		

> trained under?.. I paid this guy called Derek Jones to teach me what he knew.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahhh, one of william cheungs guys right? so you've been at it about 17 years, whats with the questions? you should know the answers to the questions you asked. I take it you are still training, do you teach or would you reccomend any clubs in london to me?


----------



## Gary Crawford (Aug 31, 2004)

Videos are much better than words.check out these "techniques of the month with Sifu Grados. http://www.sifugrados.com/technique.shtml


----------



## mididoctors (Aug 31, 2004)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> ahhh, one of william cheungs guys right? so you've been at it about 17 years, whats with the questions? you should know the answers to the questions you asked. I take it you are still training, do you teach or would you reccomend any clubs in london to me?



No I don't teach.. i do keep my hand in with a few of the old guard... I visited a  few schools recently didn't appeal to me what i saw..


bob breen had a nice atmosphere at his acadamy on hoxton square but history is intimidating.. Bob is alright but some of the other instructors are bit nervous and unsure of themselves.. its all JKD and escrima..the jkd part made little sense to me but the sticks were a good laugh,  there was a few others...

martial arts is for tossers anyway... i think the "disappointed with Wing chun thread" was about on the money...

Derek was quite his own man along with william... out of order git really, died in a motorbike accident.

stories grow with time but we all have some. as for traditiona wing chun.. i think william made it up personnely... but to be fair what does it matter.. the trad system does seem to have something going for it even if it was a modern invention. Derek taught quite a different curriculum to william.. ah yes the ridiculous and infamous wing chun wars... at least bob sykes (to be editor of combat or similar crap mag?) had the balls to have a go

 that cult status master brain washing thing is the common problem with martial arts as 'the master" must be correct.. a form of fundementalism.
dangerous and boring... i think joining a club with a good chance of meeting the opposite sex for social purposes is perhaps the best use for martial arts these days.

I turned up a dereks pad in hammersmith and with-in 15mins he told me to go and have a fight... what a nutter...  whats even more crazy i did!

i felt sorry for his wife.  she ended up with one of the pupils after he died...toooo weird..... Derek had a lot of personnel issues. He wasn't as smart as he thought he was but he did know fighting.

wing chun kung fu.. hmmmm well I can say with 100% certainity that it can and does work... sometimes..

lets talk

how does it work?


----------



## mididoctors (Aug 31, 2004)

Gary Crawford said:
			
		

> Videos are much better than words.check out these "techniques of the month with Sifu Grados. http://www.sifugrados.com/technique.shtml



is grados facing the point of contact in this technique

 link?

or this one?

link2?

and this one?

link3?

Boris
London


----------



## Phil Elmore (Aug 31, 2004)

To the tune of Rawhide:

_Trollin', trollin', trollin'..._


----------



## Gary Crawford (Aug 31, 2004)

Sharp Phil said:
			
		

> To the tune of Rawhide:
> 
> _Trollin', trollin', trollin'..._


LOL!!


----------



## mididoctors (Aug 31, 2004)

Sharp Phil said:
			
		

> To the tune of Rawhide:
> 
> _Trollin', trollin', trollin'..._



that is true


----------

